# New O-GOES-HO Release 5 colors



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

www.o-goes-ho.com enjoy:thumbsup: Bob Beers


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*I'd like to know....*



mr_aurora said:


> www.o-goes-ho.com enjoy:thumbsup: Bob Beers


These are some good [email protected]@king bodies... Has anyone purchased any of these?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Why yes, Great looking and driving Mercs... The hot rods are nice too.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Come to the Super Bowl show and you can see all the O goes HO colors that Bob and I have available. Tom Stumpf


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

tomhocars said:


> Come to the Super Bowl show and you can see all the O goes HO colors that *Bob and I* have available. Tom Stumpf


Bob and I, it must be the Bob and Tom morning show. HAHA 

Tom,

Do you and Bob have plans to do other O's to HO's?

Dave


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

We have 2 t-jets done, Need to sell more of the earlier cars to pay for them.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

couple of pics.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Tom said it right.......*

We want to reproduce ALL the o gauge Aurora cars but have not been able to due solely on the poor economy........ It is not for lack of trying as together we travel to more shows than any one else in the hobby. That is our claim to fame.......the Tom and Bob roadshow..... and after 20 years, we are still friends......... What a hobby. Now buy some cars...dammmit!:thumbsup:


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

*future cars*

hey tom those tjets look great make some kool dragracer can't wait love the tjets bob


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

tomhocars said:


> couple of pics.


NOW we're talkin'

I'm on those like white on rice when they come out.

Nice work guys.


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

hey where can i get some t-jet bodies such as dash,aw,jl,mm etc...
would like to order a dozen or so in one click.
i have ordered from
jag,lucky bobs,bad l's,buds but the selection is limited.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

helivaguy, there are plenty available, what body styles are you looking for??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

heliva, try Mittens AKA JoAnn at Park Lane Hobbies 219 322 1123


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

Dyno Dom said:


> helivaguy, there are plenty available, what body styles are you looking for??


i have been out of the loop since '02 i was known as "gg32" in the resin slot car community and im getting my 9 yro son involed in the hobby since flying gas rc helis is out of the question for him:freak:
looking for dash roadrunners,hardtop galaxies.
aw ..ice cream truck,suburban panels.
not looking for the willys,mustangs,camaros,chevelles etc..was bored with them back in the day
thanks much,
giani.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> couple of pics.



Umm Tom, I been over your place a zillion times, and just 3 days ago and I have not seen these tjets. Why Not?????

They are absolutley insane!!!! I need I need :freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe, those are probably prototypes that are finished for approval. the majority of the investment must be paid before tooling begins. as soon as tooling is complete, they pop hundreds of thousands of bodies and store them waiting for orders to finish them. i don't think that Bob and Tom have made their initial investment back off the first set of bodies yet and it will be hard for them to make the payment to have the tooling done for the t-jet bodies while they are trying to sell the hundreds of thousands of the other bodies. 
face it, once the t-jet versions become available, the first, AFX, versions won't hardly be selling anymore. this is an exercise in marketing as well as recouping investments.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

*Not just AFX!*

Just in case there were folks out there that didn't have spare AFX chassis kicking around - I can say from experience that the Merc and Hot Rod bodies will fit beautifully on a lifelike M chassis (I know, cardinal sin time! remember, some of us are on a budget!) I think all I had to do was slightly notch the inside of the body in a couple of places for the LL snaps to grasp (and of course switch up the rims, those LL wheels are the pits! - I used a set of HW Cragars, and a set of Maisto steelies to fill up those generous wheel wells!).

Now they're inline magnet racers - gasp!!!










No matter what you're running underneath 'em, these bodies are top quality, top notch, and drop dead gorgeous! Being stuck up here in the great white north, I've not had the pleasure of attending a Bob and Tom roadshow, nor meeting these fine gentlemen, but would like to take this opportunity to thank them both for keeping the spirit and the fun alive! Looking forward to snapping up release 1 of the next set!!!

john


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

gomanvongo said:


> I think all I had to do was slightly notch the inside of the body in a couple of places for the LL snaps to grasp (and of course switch up the rims, those LL wheels are the pits! -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you've conquered the quest, ya got any inside body pics to show the notches? Thanks... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

You are so right, they are top notch.

I'm going to have to hit Tom for some of the current colors. Have to support em so wwe can get those awsome tjet 0-goes ho bods!!!!


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Since you've conquered the quest, ya got any inside body pics to show the notches? Thanks... RM


Hi Hilltop, sorry it took so long to get back on this... i'd shot a pic an photobucketed it, but forgot to post.

when you place a LifeLike chassis inside the body, it's a snug fit. all i did was mark the chassis where the bottom O-Goes-HO tabs met up with the chassis, and notch the chassis slightly with a dremel. (I know, I said notch the body in my prev. post, what can I say, I'm old and slightly confused!) now it's a snug fit that doesn't move around!










it fits in well, and the wheels line up even with the stock rims, although I did have to kill the LL rims and use a set from a Maisto to do justice to the body. In so doing , I had to modify the pickups and pick up hangers to get them down to the track (the new fronts raised the chassis up quite a bit!)

john


----------

